
How we taught dozens of refugees to code and helped them get jobs - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-we-taught-dozens-of-refugees-to-code-then-helped-them-get-developer-jobs-fd37036c13b0
======
lazylizard
who are all these people going to a code "camp" and getting a coding job
afterwards? what kind of programming job is ok with that?

